# New vampire spoof movie.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

It's called "Transylmania". From the trailers I've seen it's probably one of the worst vampire spoof movie ever.

That gives me an idea. What is the worst spoof movie that you have ever seen? Any category will work.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Well...the worst spoof would have to be,"Meet the Spartans"

Do we have a link to this pre-view?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

No, I saw it during a paid survey online.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Transylmania sounds kinda funny to me, I want to see it.....lol


----------

